
This Cryptocurrency Miner Says It Solved Bitcoin's Power Problem - sjcsjc
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-16/this-cryptocurrency-miner-says-it-solved-bitcoin-s-power-problem
======
FrozenTuna
Except they didn't. Title is misleading if not a straight up lie. TLDR: We're
using excess energy from renewable sources to generate an extra revenue stream
by mining bitcoin just like everyone else.

